# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Machine Learning Conference

## Airicist

mlconference.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCWoVlB63O0951q0j4Vkheiw

facebook.com/mlconference

twitter.com/mlconference

ML Conference 2019, The Conference for Machine Learning Innovation - December 9 - 11, Berlin, Germany

----------


## Airicist

ML Conference 2018 in Berlin

Published on Aug 17, 2018




> Some impressions of ML Conference 2018

----------


## Airicist

Machine Learning Conference 2019 in Berlin

Published on Jul 8, 2019

----------

